# where to rehome a parrot?



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello

I am just after a bit of advice. I used to be a carer for a young disabled man and his wife owned a amazon orange wing parrot. He has run of the downstairs and sits on the shoulder of my ex boss and his wife was able to do so much with him. He stays in his cage at night. 
I recently found out that my ex boss's wife just upped and left him for another man, leaving him with archie. As he is paralysed from the sternum down, my ex boss is struggling to look after him and is looking to rehome him but not just to anyone. 
Would anyone know of a rescue centre or someone experience with parrots who would rehome him? My ex boss will not just let him go to anyone and any rescue centres he researches fully. Atm he is having to get his carers to clean the cage and feed him every day etc and this cannot go on long term. He doesnt want him to go somewhere that will just leave archie in his cage all the time. 
Any advice would be great!! 

Thanks!


----------



## ferretgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

very sorry to hear of the situation, sounds awful, try to contact Bird line Birdline Parrot Rescue they will find a forever home for the parrot x


----------



## Mazgeegee (Dec 27, 2008)

Ditto to Birdline, I foster for them and theyre great at finding them really good forever homes, good luck


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Plan your Visit | The Parrot Zoo

All parrots are kept in large purpose built averies and aren't rehomed on to new homes.

Speak to Steve Nichols

Natrix


----------



## Moggy (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you so much for the replies!! i have passed it all on to my ex boss and he is going to look into both places. 
any more ideas, keep them coming!! xx


----------



## Mazgeegee (Dec 27, 2008)

:2thumb: Good luck, let us know how it goes


----------

